# [SOLVED] keyboard non responsive



## dawn wheeler (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi, I'm new to the forum but any help would be greatly appreciated. The problem started with Logitech wireless keyboard/mouse, everytime you booted @ welcome screen you would have to unplug and plug back in usb to get them working (this was every time). so uninstalled from add remove, used ps/2 keyboard and mouse and tried to reconfig bios. when rebooted the system will see a usb mouse but not keybord, cleared cmos and tried again. Will not see either wireless keyboard or ps/2 keyboard but will see usb mouse. What have I done wrong, am tearing my hair out.. Thanks:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: keyboard non responsive*

is pnp enabled in the bios


----------



## dawn wheeler (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: keyboard non responsive*

with no keyboard I cannot get into the bios to check, any suggestions?
thanks for the reply


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: keyboard non responsive*

did you clear the cmos by
removing the power lead
remove the battery
move the cmos jumper from pins 1 and 2 to pins 2 and 3 and then back to pins 1 and 2
replace the battery
replace the power lead
and boot up


----------



## dawn wheeler (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: keyboard non responsive*

have just discvoered that my serial ata cable was broken where it clips into the h/d, could this be the problem??


----------



## dawn wheeler (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: keyboard non responsive*

Yes i did remove battery and cleared cmos still no joy but please note my previous reply cheers


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: keyboard non responsive*

disconnect the drive and see if you can enter the bios


----------



## dawn wheeler (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: keyboard non responsive*

sorry stupid question but do you want me to remove all existing cables from h/d?? Apart from the one thats broken as thats off anyway


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: keyboard non responsive*

yes remove the other one
try resetting the wireless k/b via the reset buttom on the bottom and on the controller


----------



## dawn wheeler (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: keyboard non responsive*

did that and it asked me to boot from proper device or use bootable media and press f1,
hooked the hd back up and still no joy, so rebooted again and got this message. "A Hyper transport sync flood error occurred on last boot". What on earth does that mean, am suspecting mobo corrupt but still in warrenty so might get it exchanged.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: keyboard non responsive*

Hypertransport Sync Flood occurred on last boot: 
Uncorrectable ECC error caused the last reboot. For x64 systems, check the service processor's System Event Log and BIOS log to identify the culprit.
this is just one of a number of causes for this problem
another is running 4g of ram in a 32x system
another faulty ram


----------



## dawn wheeler (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: keyboard non responsive*

Thanks for all your help Dai, Replaced mobo and all is great again


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: keyboard non responsive*

glad you have it sorted


----------

